# Apple Event: "Back to the Mac" - October 20th



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It's being widely-reported that Apple will hold a "Back to the Mac" event at Cupertino next Wednesday (October 20th)!

What does it mean? Everyone assumes the Lion peeking out means it'll be about 10.7 - presumably called "Lion".

Personally, I'm hoping for an update to the MacBook Air - it's been 2 years already, Apple! 

What are you guys hoping for?

SOURCE: Apple to hold 'Back to the Mac' event on October 20th, we'll be there live! -- Engadget


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm definitely most excited to see what's planned for Lion. 

I always thought they would save the lion for 10.9 though.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm hoping for 10.7, and new iWork and iLife. I've had enough of this iPhone/iPad/iPod crap.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

john clay said:


> new iwork and ilife


+1


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And Ping everywhere! _Everywhere!_


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see what Lion has in store for us. My wallet is wide open for new iLife and iWork suites. New hardware is a given and I hope it's an epic event for the Mac side of things. Really excited!


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

Some news about Final Cut would be great. As secretive as Apple likes to be, the requirements of the professional market are different from the consumer market; leaving people hanging indefinitely doesn't go over as well.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The Doug said:


> And Ping everywhere! _Everywhere!_


-1!  Hahah.



Amiga2000HD said:


> Some news about Final Cut would be great. As secretive as Apple likes to be, the requirements of the professional market are different from the consumer market; leaving people hanging indefinitely doesn't go over as well.


The Latest Reports about Final Cut Pro are that deploying resources to iOS has delayed the update till 2011. So I kindof doubt there will be any updates about FCP at this event.

AppleInsider | Troubled development, 2011 launch rumored for Apple's Final Cut Studio


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I've had enough of this iPhone/iPad/iPod crap.


this. i am so over that sh1t its not even funny


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

I remember a month or two back reading a rumour about Apple hiring a bunch of telesales staff for an "exciting new product" in October. This lines up well with that. I just wonder if iTunes 10 is any indication of the look and feel of Lion. I really hope not, but I am sure Apple will amaze as usual. While the competition scrambles to make an iPad wannabe, Apple will push the industry forward on the Mac side and have the competitions photo copiers working overtime. I wonder if Lion's release is sooner than expected as it is pretty close to Christmas and they wouldn't want to halt Mac sales? Then again, the iPad and iPhone 4 will be the darlings of Christmas 2010 anyways.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Mac OS X 10.7? Why?

I think Apple should do the big jump and go to Mac OS 11.0! 

Think about it, next year is 2011! So why not make it 11


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

Redmond, start your photocopiers


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Adguyy said:


> ...Think about it, next year is 2011! So why not make it 11...




OS XI will officially drop the feline nomenclature, and will be called Spinal Tap.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

The Doug said:


> OS XI will officially drop the feline nomenclature, and will be called Spinal Tap.


Awesome!

Nigel Tufnel: The numbers all go to eleven. Look, right across the board, eleven, eleven, eleven and... 
Marty DiBergi: Oh, I see. And most amps go up to ten? 
Nigel Tufnel: Exactly. 
Marty DiBergi: Does that mean it's louder? Is it any louder? 
Nigel Tufnel: Well, it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where? 
Marty DiBergi: I don't know. 
Nigel Tufnel: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do? 
Marty DiBergi: Put it up to eleven. 
Nigel Tufnel: Eleven. Exactly. One louder. 
Marty DiBergi: Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder? 
Nigel Tufnel: [pause] These go to eleven.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah, but if they went to 11, then they couldn't release it till 11/11/11


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

 Dumpling;1017637 said:


> I wonder if Lion's release is sooner than expected as it is pretty close to Christmas and they wouldn't want to halt Mac sales? Then again, the iPad and iPhone 4 will be the darlings of Christmas 2010 anyways.


Nah, no halting Mac Sales, no impending release. I'd say if anything - this is a "Developer Preview" - with a GM or close to it at WWDC next Summer (again, hopefully pulling the focus of WWDC back to MacOS from the clutches of iOS. 

Hmmm, there's a thought... maybe a chance from "OS X" to "MacOS" - the way they changed for PowerBooks/iBooks and PowerMacs to MacPro, MacBook/Pro? Not a probability, but maybe a thought?

Still though, fingers crossed for a MacBook Air update!


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd like to see built-in 3G data added to the Macbook/Macbook Pro lines. My iPad has it, my cheap netbook has it, it's *long* overdue. It's really the only thing holding me back from buying a Macbook Pro right now.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

News on OS X 10.7 would be nice but I don't think Snow Leopard has run it's course yet. It's only at 10.6.4 now and .5 is still beta. Tiger went to .11!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

hehehehe my mbp then will be running max os Lion!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Yup, 10.7 preview. Could include some sort of highly integrated back to my Mac platform for iOS, tightly integrated. 

We will oh, we will ah, we will cry and complain that our current computers don't do that, we will shell out $69 for a new OS September , 2011.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Touchscreen MacBook


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

10.7, iLife, and iWork? Exciting. 

I use Pages and Keynote nearly every day and I love them, but new features and such are always welcome. And I'm looking forward to seeing what changes a new iLife could bring.

10.7 could be interesting. I do agree that SL still needs a bit of work, but if they're jumping right to Lion and fixing those issues and adding new features, then bring it on! And I hope they are going to continue to slim the OS down as well.

Hoping for no new hardware since I just bought my MBP two weeks ago, but I promise I won't complain if it happens. Haha.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

One of the rumour sites I frequent (Watching Apple) points to the 3-D nature of the graphic as a possible hint toward new OS features....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

those hoping for a new macbook air, well, be careful what you wish for 

AppleInsider | Apple component allocations point to new form factor sub-notebook


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd love to see 10.7 come out sooner rather than later, we haven't really been given new OS features since Leopard came out almost 3 years ago!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> I'd love to see 10.7 come out sooner rather than later, we haven't really been given new OS features since Leopard came out almost 3 years ago!


What added OS features are you hopeful for?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

groovetube said:


> those hoping for a new macbook air, well, be careful what you wish for
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple component allocations point to new form factor sub-notebook


There was a time when I'd have been all over a Mac netbook. I love the small form factor, to me the most important factor in a portable computer is portability. Small screen and chicklet keys are par for the course. But that niche has been filled (for me) with an Asus Eeepc and a customized linux distro. 

I would still be interested to see a Mac sub-notebook if such a thing came to pass, but it would have to have some pretty snazzy must-have features for me to be interested in it.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

groovetube said:


> those hoping for a new macbook air, well, be careful what you wish for
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple component allocations point to new form factor sub-notebook


Ok, touchscreen MacBook air. LOL


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Mckitrick said:


> Ok, touchscreen MacBook air. LOL


I think it's called an iPad. 

seriously tough, if it were and it ran a full os x, wouldn't it cannibalize ipads? But then if they both sell extremely well I guess it wouldn't matter.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> What added OS features are you hopeful for?


the beauty of new OS features is that no one knows...

i mean...i never would have imagined that something like quick look would have existed, never would have dreamed it up on my own..yet here i am, using it 60 times a day and finding it to be one of my favourite os x features. when i find myself in front of a tiger machine i want to shoot myself in the face without it..hahaha


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

groovetube said:


> those hoping for a new macbook air, well, be careful what you wish for
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple component allocations point to new form factor sub-notebook


The 11.6" Macbook Air rumour has been around since the beginning of 2010. It's not new, and there's been *loads* of discussion on it over at the MacRumors.com Air forums. 

And I say bring it on!

At 16x10, an 11.6" screen is similar to the 12" PBG4 from the days of yore:

(Blue is 16x10 11.6")









SOURCE: Visual TV Size Comparison : 11.6 inch 16x10 display vs 12 inch 4x3 display

I loved My 12" PBG4 and the only computer that's ever come close has been the MBA. If they can merge them into some sort of franken-mac baby that's 3lbs or less and pretty full-featured (a la the RevB MBA when it came out in Oct 08), then I'll be mighty happy!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I think it's called an iPad.
> 
> seriously tough, if it were and it ran a full os x, wouldn't it cannibalize ipads? But then if they both sell extremely well I guess it wouldn't matter.


I'm guessing price point would save the iPad.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

groovetube said:


> those hoping for a new macbook air, well, be careful what you wish for
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple component allocations point to new form factor sub-notebook


Sounds like exactly what I've been waiting for!!! I've got my Visa all warmed up to pre-order on the spot if that's what it turns out to be!

....as long as it's competitive on _features_ to other sub-notes/netbooks that is!


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

broad said:


> the beauty of new OS features is that no one knows...
> 
> i mean...i never would have imagined that something like quick look would have existed, never would have dreamed it up on my own..yet here i am, using it 60 times a day and finding it to be one of my favourite os x features. when i find myself in front of a tiger machine i want to shoot myself in the face without it..hahaha


That's hilarious!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Airplay for everyone. You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice to hear! I’m hoping we get some news not only on some new hardware for the Mac Pro, but some software updates for all the apps in Final Cut studio, especially a much needed update to DVD Studio Pro, then I don't need use the iFunia DVD ripping software and have a hard time. Some of us still author for optical media, not everything can be delivered via the web all the time.

Chance for a native Blue-ray burner Apple?

Ya, I know, I won’t hold my breath!

Still, this is great news & I look forward to see what Cupertino has in store for 2011


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Updated iChat that works with FaceTime


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

John Clay said:


> I'm hoping for 10.7, and new iWork and iLife. I've had enough of this iPhone/iPad/iPod crap.





broad said:


> this. i am so over that sh1t its not even funny


Yeah, well, just remember that without that crap Apple would not be on the path to world domination and therefore the Mac would probably not be the thriving platform that it is. 

No profits + halo effect from iPod/iPhone = slower OS development, slower hardware development, smaller volumes, higher prices. Sort of like the bad old days of 1997. Or maybe even the fate of Amiga, in the worst case.

So... I'm also plenty excited about new Macs and 10.7, but I thank the iPod and iPhone for the fact that they're coming.

Also, you guys probably won't be happy if my completely speculative prediction for 10.7 comes true: it'll be more iOS-like, at least in look and feel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

the iChat/Facetime combo seems like a likely direction, as does the Airplay everywhere. Now that Apple is in the last throes of pushing iOS4 to the iPad (we hope!) the engineers can all get back to their regularly scheduled jobs and OSX and Apple's other software offerings can start doing things again. As much as I really enjoy the iOS devices it would be really nice to have some progress in the other apple offerings ...

And yes, hopefully the pro apps see some love. FCP is getting soooo long in the tooth it's not funny. There are some major, major issues that they really need to address so hopefully we'll see things move in the right direction here and soon. I'm getting really really tired of making guesses due to (mostly unpredictable) gamma shifts and FCP/Quicktime making bad assumptions in this area ... it's really not very "pro" at all


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Just saw this on CNET*



CNET said:


> Apple is expected to introduce a new, smaller MacBook Air at a press conference next week.
> Everything about the new Air will be smaller, including the price. The exact final price isn't known right now, but it will be "significantly lower" than the current $1,499 starting price, said a source familiar with the event's agenda. We're confident in our information, but the final details of Apple's announcement could change.
> In terms of size, the new Air is described as "smaller and sleeker," but exact dimensions were not known. The current rumor of an 11.6-inch screen may be correct or very close. We do know Apple will introduce the Air at a screen size below 13.3 inches, but likely above the 9.7-inches of the iPad.
> 
> ...


Very Interesting if true.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

BigDL said:


> Very Interesting if true.


Very boring if true.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> Very Interesting if true.





darkscot said:


> Very boring if true.


I agree with BigDL on this. This move would be very interesting if true because it would show that Apple is interested in market diversification and not putting all their eggs in the tablet basket when it comes to small form factor personal portable devices.

I would suggest that if this comes to pass it would show that Apple is still interested in small light weight portable computing devices as well as small lightweight portable communications/entertainment devices.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

AppleInsider is also reporting NO HDD and NO SSD. 



> An intriguing detail from AppleInsider about the new, 11.6-inch MacBook Air that's expected to be revealed next week: It's not going to use a hard drive or an SSD for storage. It's going to use something else.
> 
> Instead, says AppleInsider's sources, it'll use "something described as an 'SSD Card'" for storage that's more like a stick of RAM than a traditional hard drive,


(AppleInsider via Gizmodo)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> AppleInsider is also reporting NO HDD and NO SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> (AppleInsider via Gizmodo)


Now I'm really interested... Maybe something totally new and exciting, or maybe a dud, but either way, if true, it will show that Apple continues to think outside the box.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Now I'm really interested... Maybe something totally new and exciting, or maybe a dud, but either way, if true, it will show that Apple continues to think outside the box.


I'm super-interested as well! 11.6" screen, full keyboard, 4GB of RAM and an SSD standard? All still under 3lbs? I'm sold already. I'm gonna have my credit card waiting after the Apple Event.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> AppleInsider is also reporting NO HDD and NO SSD.
> 
> (AppleInsider via Gizmodo)


Yes, yes, yes!!! Throw in an SD card reader and 3G data and I'll be all over it!

Although, I'll admit, I'm still scared as to what Apple might do compared to what they could do.

My biggest fear is that Apple will bait and switch us on features (like they so often do), giving us a couple of "wow is that ever cool" things while leaving out some basic almost ubiquitous features. I mean, my $250 netbook has 3 USB ports, an SD card reader, a 3G SIM slot, HDMI out, ethernet, a decent webcam, and easy access to RAM and the battery. It would be downright pathetic if by this time Apple put out a new $1000-plus portable that did less than a cheap HP.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn! I just thought of another way Apple could take this and deliberately screw it up...

They could make it an iOS based notebook instead of OS X. That would suck hard.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

Ios based is impossible based on the prototypes that have a heatsink and fan on the CPU...that's not an arm chip


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

The Doug said:


> And Ping everywhere! _Everywhere!_


Dammit, I wish people and companies would get off the automatic social networking **** and let some of us paranoid people not have to worry about the entire world knowing what we drank and what we were listening to.

Hooking up with people is one thing, but leaving a trail for government agencies and large MNC's and marketers, is way too 1984 for me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Britnell said:


> Dammit, I wish people and companies would get off t*he automatic social networking* **** and let some of us paranoid people not have to worry about the entire world knowing what we drank and what we were listening to.
> 
> Hooking up with people is one thing, but leaving a trail for government agencies and large MNC's and marketers, is way too 1984 for me.


It isn't automatic, you have to willingly sign up... But I know what you mean... I don't use Twitter, Facebook, Ping, or MySpace. I must be one of the least socially networked guys on the planet... and I still don't feel like I am missing out on anything.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> It isn't automatic, you have to willingly sign up... But I know what you mean... I don't use Twitter, Facebook, Ping, or MySpace. I must be one of the least socially networked guys on the planet... and I still don't feel like I am missing out on anything.


But at least we can still find you on this forum, eh?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

screature said:


> I don't use Twitter, Facebook, Ping, or MySpace.


Me, neither. And I know I'm not missing out on anything.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Me, neither. And I know I'm not missing out on anything.


Yah, well, using Ping, I can tell you what Taylor Swift and Yo-Yo Ma had for breakfast.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> Yah, well, using Ping, I can tell you what Taylor Swift and Yo-Yo Ma had for breakfast.


Really? :love2:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Really? :love2:


And the fun doesn't stop there. As a comic in all seriousness, it's actually kind of neat to find out who the artists I like listen to. It just widens the scope of possibilities. I haven't really explored the social networking aspect of Ping yet, however. More just the stalkin--er, I mean--following your favorite artists aspect.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> But at least we can still find you on this forum, eh?


:lmao: Yes as I would feel like I was missing out on something if I didn't frequent this place... where else would I have a chance to dialogue with the likes of the great fjnmusic.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Here's to wishing for a live stream that can be accessed through a Keynote App on the new Apple TV. I know I'm dreaming, but it would be a cool way to celebrate the arrival of the little guy and God knows what else on Wednesday.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm wondering if they'll do a stream of it... maybe not this time 'cause they don't have to Demo any Wifi/Phone stuff? The only reason they streamed the last thing is so that they could demo Wifi on the iPod Touch, without interference like at the iPhone 4 presentation, no?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

The reason they probably streamed the last event was to give them the opportunity to stress test of their new data centre that they are using to stream the on-demand iTunes rental content for the AppleTV's -- it's a good time to try it and do some debugging as they are not using paying customers to beta test, and if they live event stream is a bit flaky it's not the end of the world.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Some more rumours amount. MacStories has an "exclusive."

EXCLUSIVE: iOS Scrolling Coming to OS X 10.7, White Quick Look, Popovers

I'm not a huge fan of that site, but it's still in my Google Reader, and it's the only site with anything besides quarterly results and Steve Jobs' rant.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Would be thrilled about different scroll bars. Minimalist toolbars and screen real estate hoggers must go!  of course they 'd have to implement it right. And apples radical interface designs are usually met with violent hostility. Vertical close/min/max buttons in iTunes ten sent people off the deep end.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

cap10subtext said:


> Would be thrilled about different scroll bars. Minimalist toolbars and screen real estate hoggers must go!  of course they 'd have to implement it right. And apples radical interface designs are usually met with violent hostility. Vertical close/min/max buttons in iTunes ten sent people off the deep end.


Yep agreed. The thing is they have very clear UI guidelines and they have them for a reason (to get a consistent user experience) .. of course if you're the iTunes dev team you can apparently do whatever you want and to hell with the user experience. 

I guess it's not a surprise though ... what used to be a music player now seems to be the hub of their whole digital experience (which is a shame).

Not so sure I'd like the minimalist scroll bars .. let's hope they do it right for sure.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I hate the blue aqua scroll bars so I can't wait to see them go. I'd like to see them fade away like they do in iOS as truthfully I can't recall the last time I used them.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

darkscot said:


> Updated iChat that works with FaceTime


Maybe updated iChat that works. Period.

Not sure what I'd like in the next version of the OS. Lots of little fixes and missing pieces like to-do integration between the desktop and iPhone/iPad.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Macified said:


> Maybe updated iChat that works. Period.


I use iChat for text, video, audio every day - it works fine. Facetime would be a welcome improvement.



> Not sure what I'd like in the next version of the OS. Lots of little fixes and missing pieces like to-do integration between the desktop and iPhone/iPad.


Agreed!

And proper IMAP subscription support would be nice.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pretty cool if this materializes










MacBook Air update rumors spike ahead of Apple event


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Pretty cool if this materializes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet merciful crap! the original MBA was sharp enough to cut that HP VP's bday cake.. that one looks like it can cut carbon nanotubes...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pcronin said:


> sweet merciful crap! the original MBA was sharp enough to cut that HP VP's bday cake.. that one looks like it can cut carbon nanotubes...


Actually in my looking at it as the edges are square and not tapered, if this is what is to be revealed, it doesn't look sharp to me at all... at least no sharper than an iPhone G4 when closed... more squarish than tapered on the edges (except for the rounding on the corners which makes sense from a design perspective).

If this to be what is offered depending on the price and tech specs my iPad fund may have just turned into a MacBook Air fund. 

Edit: Upon second reading maybe you mean the sharpness as a good thing... I'm not sure what you mean (positive/negative). If you are being positive then I totally agree.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

oh and......

USB 3, USB 3, USB 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anytime now Apple. The Air is a good place to start. Premium cost on the unit anyways and only single plugs to worry about. Of course they may be waiting on Intel...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> oh and......
> 
> USB 3, USB 3, USB 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anytime now Apple. The Air is a good place to start. Premium cost on the unit anyways and only single plugs to worry about. Of course they may be waiting on Intel...


You betcha...  when Intel moves... Apple will follow suit...


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I hate the blue aqua scroll bars so I can't wait to see them go. I'd like to see them fade away like they do in iOS as truthfully I can't recall the last time I used them.


I don't know about the blue, but I don't want disappearing scrollbars. They're thin enough on a computer screen that they can'T be in the way, and they let me know how big/how far the document is, plus let me jump anywhere in the document (no page-up/page-down for me, I get it NeXT-style!)


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

patrix said:


> I don't know about the blue, but I don't want disappearing scrollbars. They're thin enough on a computer screen that they can'T be in the way, and they let me know how big/how far the document is, plus let me jump anywhere in the document (no page-up/page-down for me, I get it NeXT-style!)


I don't understand why anyone would want disappearing scrollbars either. Get rid of the gummy look, sure, but keep them visible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

I really really hope that they don't start pushing interface things the way of Quicktime X. I find that's such a horrible interface for what it is. I don't want things that only appear when I hover over/near something and I don't want "windowless" windows either. A facelift wouldn't be amiss though, as previous posters have said. The bubble-gum/candy sort of look of aqua stuff is getting pretty long in the tooth.

And while we're at it, how about user selectable themes for all that stuff ... we could do it in OS 8 and pretty much every other OS can do it. Since Apple has seen fit to start breaking a bunch of their own UI guidelines they should let 3rd parties do it too! LOL


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

we'll get what Steve Jobs thinks we should have.

And we'll like it.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

groovetube said:


> we'll get what Steve Jobs thinks we should have.
> 
> And we'll like it.


And even if it's really, REALLY bad, we'll bend over backwards with revisionist history claiming it's an improvement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Hah true and true. Let's hope Steve's vision is a good one this time


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

goldarnit! Here is is Oct 20th and no announcement YET!! So still plenty of room for wild speculation. I say "Back To The Mac" indicates a swing towards macaroni and cheese and other comfort foods instead of the high-fibre, nutrient-rich diet we've been force-fed lately. 

It's late...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

apple store just went offline!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

According to several online sources, Apple will in fact be streaming the big show. While I'm mildly interested in what's going on, it offends me that the specs include 10.6 and Safari only.

Can't be bothered so I guess I'll go have a beer or something instead...

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Apple to Offer Live Video Stream of Today's Media Event

I hope this is true.

(you must have posted this just before me FeXL)


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


> Apple to Offer Live Video Stream of Today's Media Event
> 
> I hope this is true.
> 
> (you must have posted this just before me FeXL)


seems to be

Apple - Apple Events - Apple Special Event October 2010


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Watching now on my big screen via my iPad.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

In ehMac chatroom. Come along and play.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

what link - I'm getting shortly as a message

on here

Gizmodo Liveblog


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like they are maybe overloaded. Are you using Safari? I just checked the link from FireFox and got the same message as you. Either oversubscribed or my browser.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gizmodo is fine.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Streaming video requires Safari 4 or 5 on Mac OS X Snow Leopard or Safari on iOS 3 or later.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Working fine from my iPhone 3G.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I would be happy to know if i could turn off faces in iPhoto


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

da_jonesy said:


> I would be happy to know if i could turn off faces in iPhoto


Yes Please!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

*yawn* ... just tuning in now and it's pretty darned boring watching all the lame iMovie stuff. I was really really hoping that they would have moved it back to a more traditional timeline approach, but nope, apparently not.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

timelines suck are going the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

:yawn: This is brutal. It's a repeat of the last event for 90% of the time so far.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

groovetube said:


> timelines suck are going the way of the dodo bird.


They don't suck as much as stacking a timeline which is what they do in iMovie right now. Maybe it's just me but I didn't find a standard timeline approach broken. The new method doesn't bring anything to the game IMHO.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i feel strangely uncomfortable watching this preview of 10.7

kind of like im standing there with the ghost of christmas future watching myself be too moronic to figure out how to download and install an app on my own...

ill probably eat these words in a year and a half, but i feel very weird seeing this


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't mind dumbing-down as long as the OS is still power-user friendly and highly customizable. 

As for the App Store... we may have done fine without one for 26 years, but the existing one is so successful, you can't blame them for "porting" the concept to the Mac (not to mention all the other concepts from iOS). Just glad the new store isn't yet another thing tacked onto iTunes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

So we're getting MaciOS it seems.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, this is a complete failure. I guess I'll be staying with 10.6 for a long time to come.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

John Clay said:


> Well, this is a complete failure. I guess I'll be staying with 10.6 for a long time to come.


Ya I'm having my doubts about it as well. I guess we'll see how this all goes. I just hope that we'll still be able to use the OS in a "traditional" manner for some time to come. I don't really use dashboard, expose, widgets or any of that stuff so I don't forsee using these new bits all that much.

I was really really hoping that Apple would show us some sort of commitment to the Pro users ... but it seems that the Pro users are pretty small fish for them now. I don't really care for MacBook Air's either so not much interest there for me. My MBP is just fine for my needs.

The crowd there seems as bored as all of us with this presentation  *yawn*


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

WOW! I like the new MacBook Airs. The 11.6"... finally a replacement for my old iBook 12".


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mguertin said:


> They don't suck as much as stacking a timeline which is what they do in iMovie right now. Maybe it's just me but I didn't find a standard timeline approach broken. The new method doesn't bring anything to the game IMHO.


sorry I was being sarcastic. You're definitely right.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

did anyone else hear him say that the 1440x900 display on the new 13" air is "more than our 15" macbook pro?"

what the hell is he talking about?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

He might be referring to dot pitch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure there either ... 1400x900 should pretty much be the same anywhere you take it .. unless he was referring to pixels per inch. Only Steve can spin off the fact that it's a physically smaller piece of screen real estate which makes it harder to see into a "great feature"


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

pretty sure he said "more pixels". the words "pixel density" or "dot pitch" never escaped his mouth that i could hear


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

broad said:


> i feel strangely uncomfortable watching this preview of 10.7


I was having the same sensation. I'm not sure I like where it's going... but as long as they don't take away the Terminal app things will probably work out.

The 11.6" Macbook Air would interest me if I were in the market for a laptop. If it was 10", there's a strong chance I'd get it even though I'm not in the market. 

No new iWork, ah well. Nothing in iLife was terribly interesting to me but I'm sure it's valuable for those who use those functions.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well.... I tuned in a half-hour late (damn international time zone confusion!). The iLife stuff... total yawner. Really. 

Where the heck is iWork '11?  Tell me the covered it in the first half hour! (no, I know they didn't).

The MBA looks pretty interesting, especially the younger brother. I can see them flying off shelves at the $999 price. Good thing I hung in there until the end of the video, and saw it hooked up to the Cinema Display, since the one big question I had was: where's the video out? (Looks like they're using a USB video adapter on the right side?). Also interesting that the MBA has an SD card slot, but it wasn't deemed worthy of mentioning.

Just waiting for the Apple Store to come back up, to check out the configuration options (what's the maximum RAM in the MBAs? They ship with 2gigs....)

As for Lion: Meh. The Mac App Store is a no-brainer. I have Bodega on my HD, have played with it, seems like a nice concept. This will at least save me from finding stuff in Apples' Software Download webpage, which has been challenging to navigate (searches aren't restricted to the downloads - you get the entire Apple site results). Anything to streamline that process. "Mission Control", etc., are simple evolutions to existing technologies, and while welcome aren't anything to write home about. 

So... how long do we have to wait until an event that talks about iWork? A mid-November Apple event where they'll announce iPads with FaceTime? Sigh...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Pity that the 13-inch MBA gets an SD card slot, but not the 11-inch.

I do really like the 11-inch otherwise, even though there's still a big premium to be paid for size/weight savings. I'm assuming the price will be either $50 or $100 more than in the US.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

so, back to the mac means a new ipad with a keyboard, and we now can get all those fart apps on our macs?

weeee. I'm glad we weren't forgotten!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The MBA also now includes a "software Retore drive" - a USB one!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My mistake - the MBA has a mini DisplayPort on the right side, beside the USB port:

*11-inch MacBook Air*









MacBook Air product page

AND my mistake - no SD card slot on the 11 inch models, as noted above,* the 13-inch model DOES have the SD slot.*

*13-inch MacBook Air*


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

One thing I missed on the Facetime for Mac - is it just Mac -> iDevice, or is it also Mac -> Mac? 

Ok two things... can it go iDevice -> Mac?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Stephanie said:


> One thing I missed on the Facetime for Mac - is it just Mac -> iDevice, or is it also Mac -> Mac?
> 
> Ok two things... can it go iDevice -> Mac?


Pretty sure Steve said Mac to Mac.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

fyrefly said:


> The MBA also now includes a "software Retore drive" - a USB one!


Great for OS restores ... of course if you do have to do a restore while travelling then all of your application installs should be interesting.



> so, back to the mac means a new ipad with a keyboard, and we now can get all those fart apps on our macs?
> 
> weeee. I'm glad we weren't forgotten!


Yep that's how I feel as well. All us Pro users are kind of feeling like that .. a fart in a windstorm. MaciOS, iLife and MBA ... sounds a lot like the pro community doesn't matter to them much anymore.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> so, back to the mac means a new ipad with a keyboard, and we now can get all those fart apps on our macs?


hahahaha


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

So no more backlit keyboard in the Air? That's a big shame. I'd have considered the 11" model otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> One thing I missed on the Facetime for Mac - is it just Mac -> iDevice, or is it also Mac -> Mac?
> 
> Ok two things... can it go iDevice -> Mac?


It's everything to everything and the beta is up to download.

Apple - FaceTime for Mac


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> So no more backlit keyboard in the Air? That's a big shame. I'd have considered the 11" model otherwise.


Just noticed that too - not on either model according to the specs. That super-sucks. Possibly a dealbreaker for me. :S


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

And it works! Just did a call from my MBP to my iPhone. Quality was fine. It seems like the Apple servers are getting a bit slammed at the moment though as it took a bit to verify my contact email on their server.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> One thing I missed on the Facetime for Mac - is it just Mac -> iDevice, or is it also Mac -> Mac?


mac to mac facetime has existed for years...its called ichat


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Loving the 11.6... Anyone wanna buy a 15" MacBook Pro? :heybaby:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Still trying to figure out why FaceTime is a standalone application, and not simply integrated into an updated iChat....


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Mrsam said:


> Loving the 11.6... Anyone wanna buy a 15" MacBook Pro? :heybaby:


I'm liking the 11.6" - but no backlit keyboard is such a crappy thing to pull...


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> I'm liking the 11.6" - but no backlit keyboard is such a crappy thing to pull...


Yeah, it sucks. I haven't found that I end up using the backlight too much though so I could live with it.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

My question is: Isn't 2 gig of ram too low and, isn't the processor just clearing out the basement. I would have thought it would have been faster. Not sure if it is an iPad with a keyboard, as mentioned in a prior post, but I'm thinking the ipad may handle video better, or am I wrong in this......


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

At least the RAM is upgradeable to 4-gigs.... I'm surprised there isn't a larger storage option, though, topping out at 128 gigs....


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I thought I saw a 256 gig in the Canadian Apple Store site for around $1700.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

one thing I am glad to see is the push to offer ssd. This will only create bigger demand and drop the prices. I'll be glad to be dropping a 500 gig in for a reasonable price sometime in the near future.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Rps said:


> I thought I saw a 256 gig in the Canadian Apple Store site for around $1700.


You are correct - the 256 gig storage option exists* for the 13-inch MBA only*. The 11-inch model tops out at 128.

You can't configure larger storage options after selecting the model from the four choices available (MBA 11.6-inch: 64gig or 128gig; MBA 13.3-inch: 128gig or 256gig).

Too bad... much of the size factor that appeals to those who want Netbooks is diminished by the inability to have the same storage space... seems odd not to offer it, since the chips would take up the same amount of space... no?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Still trying to figure out why FaceTime is a standalone application, and not simply integrated into an updated iChat....


I'm now dreaming about a Windows version of this application (as iChat has never been available on Windows). Many iPhone 4 users are also Windows users, and Apple said Facetime would be open and available on all platforms...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Still trying to figure out why FaceTime is a standalone application, and not simply integrated into an updated iChat....


I am thinking the same thing. They should just bring iChat to the iPhone, or integrate them and give it a new name or something. 2 apps really is not needed, one for both devices should be more then possible.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Currently, if I'm using iChat (or Skype) and the video / audio cuts out due to bandwidth problems, I can immediately continue the conversation with a text chat. If FaceTime fails, I'll need to go launch another application to do this.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

One of the things I like is that the battery went from 40W/Hr in the 13" MBA to 50W/Hr in the new 13" MBA.

I'm gonna wait till I see one in store, but I think I might go for a low end 1.4Ghz/64GB/4GB RAM 11" model. Only $1080 with my EPP discount.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Another typical dick move by Apple, you can't upgrade the processor in the 11.6" MBA if you opt for the model with the 64GB drive... only the one with 128GB gives the option to upgrade the processor.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> One of the things I like is that the battery went from 40W/Hr in the 13" MBA to 50W/Hr in the new 13" MBA.
> 
> I'm gonna wait till I see one in store, but I think I might go for a low end 1.4Ghz/64GB/4GB RAM 11" model. Only $1080 with my EPP discount.


What's the EPP discount, that's not the student/teacher discount is it? Cuz I see it for $999 before tax with the education discount.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> Another typical dick move by Apple, you can't upgrade the processor in the 11.6" MBA if you opt for the model with the 64GB drive... only the one with 128GB gives the option to upgrade the processor.


Just like you can't upgrade the 13" one to 2.13 unless you opt for the 256GB drive. You're right though - dick move - and typical Apple.



kloan said:


> What's the EPP discount, that's not the student/teacher discount is it? Cuz I see it for $999 before tax with the education discount.


EPP is Employee Preferred Pricing - it's like a corporate discount through my work. It's only a bit cheaper: $986. But every dollar counts!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> One of the things I like is that the battery went from 40W/Hr in the 13" MBA to 50W/Hr in the new 13" MBA.
> 
> I'm gonna wait till I see one in store, but I think I might go for a low end 1.4Ghz/64GB/4GB RAM 11" model. Only $1080 with my EPP discount.


I didnt realise you could upgrade the ram.. nice I get the same price, which interestingly cheaper than the education price.. 

Shame the new MBA does not have backlit keys


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

good question. If so, Apple is learning.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm quite disappointed in the 11" MBA. I was really hoping it would be suitable to replace my HP Mini, but even with those upgraded specs it still falls far short on features.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

What features does the Mini have that the new MBA 11 doesn't? The Atom processor while efficient is dog slow. The 320m video card is much more capable than the ION LE. The battery life is just as good. The screen is a usable 1366x768, I hated the 1024x600 resolution of my old Netbook because a lot of apps require a 768 high screen.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

dona83 said:


> What features does the Mini have that the new MBA 11 doesn't?


SD card slot, GPS, built-in 3G, ethernet, more USB ports, better battery life, more storage options.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

dona83 said:


> The Atom processor while efficient is dog slow. The 320m video card is much more capable than the ION LE..


The processor in mine is perfectly fast enough for anything you'd want to do on an ultra portable. It handles full screen HD video flawlessly. The trick is you have to have 2GB of RAM, the 1GB they usually come with is not enough. A 2GB RAM stick cost me $30, and it took 20 seconds and no tools to install.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

screature said:


> Edit: Upon second reading maybe you mean the sharpness as a good thing... I'm not sure what you mean (positive/negative). If you are being positive then I totally agree.


Was trying to be jovial. 

My current iMac with it's upgrades, is going to be my last Mac for the foreseeable future. I just picked up Snow Leopard and that's where I'm getting off the OS X train. I had no reaction at all from the SJRDF today. I just... don't know..


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

bsenka said:


> SD card slot, GPS, built-in 3G, ethernet, more USB ports, better battery life, more storage options.


If you have a 1035NR HP Mini (I had one of these - gave it to my uncle to use as a portable locksmithing lookup computer) then you don't have GPS or 3G or better battery life (unless you upgraded to the HP 9-Cell Battery. And "more storage options"? Like what? SD Cards? Or the 60GB 4200RPM HDD that comes with it?

I likes my 1035NR, I'm just curious as to how you think it's better than the MBA ('cause my revB MBA already runs circles around the 1035NR).

1035NR Specs: Amazon.com: HP Mini 1035NR 10.2-Inch Netbook - 3 Cell Battery: Computer & Accessories: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

fyrefly said:


> If you have a 1035NR HP Mini (I had one of these - gave it to my uncle to use as a portable locksmithing lookup computer) then you don't have GPS or 3G or better battery life (unless you upgraded to the HP 9-Cell Battery. And "more storage options"? Like what? SD Cards? Or the 60GB 4200RPM HDD that comes with it?
> 
> I likes my 1035NR, I'm just curious as to how you think it's better than the MBA ('cause my revB MBA already runs circles around the 1035NR).
> 
> 1035NR Specs: Amazon.com: HP Mini 1035NR 10.2-Inch Netbook - 3 Cell Battery: Computer & Accessories: Reviews, Prices & more


The Futureshop and the Amazon versions have different featuresets. They should have different model numbers, but they don't.

Mine has the GPS and SIM slot. It's inside the battery compartment. That was not a common option at the time, but it's pretty much standard on most netbooks now. Inexcusable that Apple still doesn't offer it.

I didn't "upgrade" to the 6 cell, it came with it. HP has an optional 9.5 hr battery too. But the very fact that you CAN upgrade is a huge plus. Even if you bought one with the 3-cell (3.5 hour) battery, you can still go for the 9.5 hour battery later if you like.

Same goes for the RAM. Came with 1GB, I upgraded to 2GB later. I can go to 4GB if I want to as well. You can't upgrade the RAM on the new MBAs, it's soldered in.

By more storage options, I mean that the user can choose from a wide range of SSDs and HDDs. Amazon's version has the 60 GB HDD, but Futureshop's choices were a 16GB SDD, or a 160GB HDD. Costco's version had a 320 GB HDD. I got the SSD. Plus, the user can upgrade those themselves at any time. It's simple ZIF socket, and there are readily available SSDs and HDDs from third parties.

The reason I think it's better, is because it blows the MBA away in terms of *features*, battery life, and user upgradability. It's the computer I wish Apple would make, and it's the bare minimum I expected from Apple for an $1100 portable, considering my Mini cost $250.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I prefer the iOS scroll bars too. I just hope it doesn't create cross browser headaches. 

You must target safari or nutink!


----------

